# Newbie - buying GTR next week!!!!



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thought it worth joining this forum despite not owning one, I will be in a few days!

After 10 great years owning scoobys, I have decided to raise the game.

Saw one in flesh up close today and immediately wanted it. Weather crap so test drive will have to wait.

very excited...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate.....you wont regret the purchase....big step up from the scoobies (had some myself in the past).


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

Cheers Stevie, kind of knew i'd get one ages ago, it was just a matter of when. I am looking at 09 plates black edition, u got this years model I see, much difference?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

in another league from your scooby performance wise! I've had a few scoobs as well :bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah don't think there is any difference....you will love it.....I cant remember life before the GT-R now. Just a bit gutted the snows appeared....its too clean to take it out and get it dirty


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah, hope to buy this week but haven't driven one yet, weather not good. Got a few more to see so this week so this time next week I'll be grinning hopefully!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

RichieRampage said:


> yeah, hope to buy this week but haven't driven one yet, weather not good. Got a few more to see so this week so this time next week I'll be grinning hopefully!


Which model are you after as we have a few very nice ones in stock.


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

hi Dave,

I'm after an 09 black, black edition, I'm in Kent.

Cheers


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

RichieRampage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thought it worth joining this forum despite not owning one, I will be in a few days!
> 
> ...


Welcome mate. 
If you're anywhere near Whitstable I'd be happy to give you a spin in mine :wavey:


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

Alan, cheers for the offer, too kind. I am near Maidstone. I am trying to get a drive this week. If the dealer gets too worried when I turn up in my 2003 sti I'll get back to you! 

Thanks again, Rich ;-) #superfriendlyforum


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

RichieRampage said:


> Alan, cheers for the offer, too kind. I am near Maidstone. I am trying to get a drive this week. If the dealer gets too worried when I turn up in my 2003 sti I'll get back to you!
> 
> Thanks again, Rich ;-) #superfriendlyforum


Ok mate no worries and good luck.

For what it's worth I used Maidstone for my optimisation service and they were very good.

Unlike the shower of sh*te I bought the car from.
I've dealt with many car dealerships in my life and have never come across one anywhere near as useless.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Who sold you the car Alan?*

Seems that the HPCs are not well regarded. Personally only had limited sales contact with Mill Hill who were OK as far as it went.
Middlehurst are the long established ( And Nissan nominated no 1 dealer)I think and they know their stuff, but the rest have er.., mixed reviews shall we say.
I find Litchfields excellent. Pleasure to deal with.

Are you going to mod yours any time soon?


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

bluediamond said:


> Seems that the HPCs are not well regarded. Personally only had limited sales contact with Mill Hill who were OK as far as it went.
> Middlehurst are the long established ( And Nissan nominated no 1 dealer)I think and they know their stuff, but the rest have er.., mixed reviews shall we say.
> I find Litchfields excellent. Pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Are you going to mod yours any time soon?


Marshalls in Cambridge. 
Yes I'll be visiting Litchfields or Benji soon :chuckle:


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

RichieRampage said:


> Alan, cheers for the offer, too kind. I am near Maidstone. I am trying to get a drive this week. If the dealer gets too worried when I turn up in my 2003 sti I'll get back to you!
> 
> Thanks again, Rich ;-) #superfriendlyforum


Rich, Tonbridge Wells were good for test drives on GTR's talk to Jamie( seems to be a good bloke), i test drove a car couple of weeks ago just dont go at the end of the day as the traffic is a nightmare on the industrial estate.
John


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*Bloody Snow!*

Guys, 

Supposed to have a test drive with Jamie at Motorline, Tun Wells. today - cancelled due to snow. It would have been good fun for a bit of drifting but perhaps not the ideal weather. He sounds pretty helpful on the phone. Will have to wait until next Monday as I am busy rest of week - bummer. 

Would definitely look at the more known dealers but most seem to be a long way from me down in Kent? OK to buy from them but for servicing would be a bit of an arseache. Anyone got experience good/bad of GTR servicing in Kent area? 

Cheers, very impressed with community spirit in here.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

esc510 said:


> Rich, Tonbridge Wells were good for test drives on GTR's talk to Jamie( seems to be a good bloke), i test drove a car couple of weeks ago just dont go at the end of the day as the traffic is a nightmare on the industrial estate.
> John


Good tip, when I rebook I'll do it for around 11. Cheers John.


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

RichieRampage said:


> Good tip, when I rebook I'll do it for around 11. Cheers John.


no worries!


----------



## F1 GTR (Nov 15, 2010)

Give wlmg Mill Hill a shout good bunch of guys very helpful, just ordered my 2nd one from there...I placed my a order a week ago the sales guy mentioned a couple of used GT-R's he had so maybe worth a shout.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Like I said I used Motorline Maidstone for my optimisation service and they were very good. 

Had a bit of a chat with the sales guys too who seemed ok.

Loan car was a 370Z so they got that right too


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

you will not regret it!!!!!


----------



## falcs (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome Rich.
I bought my car from Jamie at Tunbridge just the other week, seems to know his stuff, and how to deal with punters more importantly. Had a good test drive with him, rang when he said he would, and no hard sell. Proof was after they have my money and had the car a week, the follow up call from him was as promised, so so far I can reccommend him.
Enjoy the test drive! (and as already mentioned, avoid rush hour there).


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*Test Drive Tomorrow @ 11am*

Nothing more to say really apart from that I have high expectations - I hope the car does the talking tomorrow! #excited


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

Careful on the test today, roads clear but some little bits of ice around to get you flicking that steering wheel around! At what point do you think the bloke from the garage would decide to take back control? lol


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*Just drove it!*

Awesome power delivery, lovely and planted compared to scooby, stupidly quick flappys. What didn't I like? Still trying to think of something.


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

RichieRampage said:


> Awesome power delivery, lovely and planted compared to scooby, stupidly quick flappys. What didn't I like? Still trying to think of something.


:bowdown1::bowdown1: i know the feeling mate! hurry up new year!:flame::runaway:


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a newbie to  Have just bought mine and pick it up Friday whoop 
UK car in titanium grey which looks a sort of bronzey colour, looks really good. Premium edition with Sat Nav. Can't wait to get it home


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you place an order ? Are you going new or used ?


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*All things being equal...*

I will be buying a 09 plate black, black edition next Sat!


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi

YHM


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*Sat Nav*

Getting in to the lovely world of performance insurance, grrrr!!!

To get the best deals I need a tracker. Not after Enemy of the State technology, just enough to keep the insurance guys happy.

Any one got recommendations of good value (cheap) make/model and/or mobile installers in Kent area? 

Cheers

Rich

p.s. getting very excited now, snow is clearing in perfect time for me to pick up car next week (hopefully)!


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*The story continues ...*

Agreed price, agreed deal sale date (today), sorted insurance (Admiral Multicar - very good). Then the snow came - ****

Looks like we can't sort it all out till next week now (assuming snow clears) - gutted.

Mind you, I think it would be hell looking at it but not being able to drive it - out of sight, outa mind and all that...


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

enjoy mate - snow not g8 for test drives thou easy on corners !!


----------



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

*Finally got it!*

After all the delays with the weather I picked up my car on New Years Eve, transaction was very smooth and I smiled all the way home! 

Absolutely fantastic. The gearbox is just unreal. 

My Sti PPP is now feeling very sorry for itself and almost looks at me with puppy dog eyes for sympathy. 

My mate is a very good photographer and car nut, he's gonna take some picks, I'll post. 

#goneforadrive#


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

enjoy mate!

pray the snow stays away......


----------

